# VB.NET and databases



## e33tad (Jan 6, 2013)

I have made an app in vb.net that needs to access an online database. I have never worked with online databases before so i have no idea how to do it. 

Some basic thinks that i want to know:

* What kind of server will i need to host the database. Will free ftp servers like _xhosting_ work? i mean if i upload the database on an ftp server, can the application access  and edit the database directly without downloading it on the client computer. (Downloading and editing is not an option since this db shoud be accessible to many users who need to edit it simultaneously)

* If the above is not possible then are there an free servers that allow me to do so? I checked some free ftp servers but the sql db they offer can only be accessed by php scripts on their servers. Remote access  to their database is not allowed.

* If either is not possible then can someone guide me to other alternatives.

Btw i had no idea either to post the thread in networking or programming section.  Since it involves vb so i posted here.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 6, 2013)

Well, first of all, tell us which Database you are using?

Secondly let me correct your concept, the databases are not downloaded for editing and all. Be it MySQL / SQLServer / Oracle, one of the main purpose of inventing database was to share the same data among the network. Every operations are carried out over network.

Finally, for your question, the connection strings are not changed to connect some database over network.

For Eg. (SQL Server)


```
Data Source=[I]IP_Address/Computer_Name[/I];Initial Catalog=[I]Database_Name[/I];User ID=[I]User_Name[/I];Password=[I]Password[/I]
```

So you can use the same connection string to connect to an cloud server using Static IP / Domain Name, or within your LAN using the IP / Computer Name. In case of it may be (local) / your LAN IP / 127.0.0.1 (Loopback IP)

To get any help with Connection Strings of any database refer *www.connectionstrings.com/


----------



## e33tad (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank You for your help . Btw u did not answer my other question or perhaps i didnot make myself clear. 

* Where can i store such a db? Can i upload it to any cloud storage facility on the web and connect it to my application.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 6, 2013)

^^Sorry I missed that. Well, that depends upon you where you want to store the DB. There are number of options...

1. You can get a Static IP on your Home and store the DB in your home
2. You can get a VPS or Dedicated Server and store it there on Cloud.

It depends upon you what are you trying to do.

But you can't just upload it in could storage server, because you need the Database Engine. Where ever you want to store the database, you need the Engine like SQL Server, Oracle, MySQL etc. Database is not just a file which you'll upload and use.

Finally after reading your queries, I think you do not have proper knowledge about databases, how databases work and all. It'll be better if you share the scenario instead of asking how to do something. I think we'll be able to help you better.



e33tad said:


> * What kind of server will i need to host the database. Will free ftp servers like _xhosting_ work? i mean if i upload the database on an ftp server, can the application access  and edit the database directly without downloading it on the client computer. (Downloading and editing is not an option since this db shoud be accessible to many users who need to edit it simultaneously)



As I already said, database is not just like normal file which can be edited by opening it. You need the Engine (SQL Server, Oracle, MySQL etc.) to be installed on the server.



> * If the above is not possible then are there an free servers that allow me to do so? I checked some free ftp servers but the sql db they offer can only be accessed by php scripts on their servers. Remote access  to their database is not allowed.



Yes you are right. Shared hosting will not work. Because they doesn't have a Static IP / Public IP through which you can access the database. That can only be accessed using the Server Side scripts (ASP.NET, PHP, JSP etc.) stored on that server iself.



> * If either is not possible then can someone guide me to other alternatives.
> 
> Btw i had no idea either to post the thread in networking or programming section.  Since it involves vb so i posted here.



Well, it's a programming query so you are on right section.

Alternatives are as I already suggested above...

1. Get VPS / Dedicated Server.
2. Get a Static IP on your Home PC through your ISP and host the database.


----------



## e33tad (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah, haven't worked with databases before. So i had no idea. Your posts really solved a lot of my issues. 
The two ways you suggested.. well for the first one will i need a high speed connection or an ordinary one will suffice? I am guessing that depends on the usage. For the second..the vps/dedicated server you mentioned.. can you explain it a little in detail.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 6, 2013)

Well, you answered your 1st question already. The speed on Internet Connection depends upon your usage like, how much traffic you expect? Means how the application will be used? Like within some persons (friends / colleagues) for a project or a global application that you wish to share over internet.

2ndly VPS / Dedicated Server is like getting a server (PC) on cloud. The server will be maintained by the Hosting Provider you choose. This is applicable if your application will generate a huge traffic and need to be used globally.

As if you think of getting a Public IP for your PC, it's fine if it's within your circle. Otherwise, you have to think about the other issues like, Bandwidth (that you already mentioned), Security (if your application is being used globally over internet), Maintenance of the PC, Hardware of the PC, Heating Issues i.e. Cooling (if you plan to run it 24x7), Power Backup etc.

So in other words, Public IP for your PC if the application is to be used within your Circle and VPS / Dedicated Server if your application is to be used globally over internet.


----------



## e33tad (Jan 8, 2013)

any vpn/dedicated server sugestions? what should i consider when looking for one.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 8, 2013)

Hostgator is what I suggest if you are looking for reliability.

And if you are looking for cheap yet reliable go for Hostdime. There are many in this category though


----------



## e33tad (Jan 9, 2013)

thanks for all the help


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 9, 2013)

No problem. Let us know if you get stuck anywhere else..!!


----------



## e33tad (Jan 11, 2013)

Its not exactly the earlier issue but just wanted to ask if the webhosting sites that offer ftp servers.. if i upload a db there, it is possible to access it with  with a php script on the server right? Is there a way to access that php script from client side. I mean is it possible to execute that php script from an app that i make and will run on a client pc?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 11, 2013)

No. Again you got into the same old track.

Note down some points...
1. Database is not simple file. You need Database Engine to be installed to access (Read/Write) on Database.
2. PHP Scripts are just like another file. But to execute it you need PHP Compiler (Command Line) or Web Server (Apache, IIS etc.)

After all these conversations, I can say that your concept is totally wrong, and you are thinking in wrong way.

So for you there's a simple suggestion... What you are trying to achieve can only be done if you Host everything on your PC with a Static IP / Get VPS / Dedicated Servers from GoDaddy, Hostgator or something else.

PS : I just got a Windows VPS yesterday from GoDaddy for one of my project.


----------



## e33tad (Jan 12, 2013)

oh. ok. sorry about that. i forgot the darabase engine issue.


----------

